# [SOLVED] Can't connect to internet at home



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 14 with a Dell wireless1397 WLAN mini-card. I can't connect to the wireless internet at home but my roomates are all able to. Additionally, I went to campus as well as a local McDonalds and was able to connect at those places just fine. 

Our network is showing up and my card is showing up under network connections but there is a red X by it. Im not computer savvy at all so please treat me like a moron in your responses. Thanks!


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

I had the same problem with my laptop at a friends house, his connected fine but mine wont, just thought the router was incompatible.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

This is the first I've had this problem in almost a year. It happened yesterday but then for some reason I was able to connect last night and then this morning I wasn't able to connect. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

What exactly happens when you try to connec t?

Try Removing all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.


How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

I did that, found our network, entered the network key, it thought about connecting for about 3 seconds and then said it could not connect.

**edit** Also, when I try to repair it sometimes it comes up with something saying the security doesn't match but that's not all the time as well as problem with wireless adapter or access point. Sorry I forgot to answer the rest of your post.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Reset the hub by unplugging for 20 secs and then try again, but remember you have to give it time to start up again.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

That doesn't appear to have worked either =(


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Are you using a 3rd party connection manager software to wireless connect? If so, you'll need to disable the Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC) for XP or WLAN Auto Config for Vista or 7 from Control Panel's Services. If not, the WZC needs to be Started.
Click on Start=> Control Panel\System and Security\Administrative Tools\Services

If above suggestion is not an option please provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter choose Run as Admin. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

We'll all await for your response.


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Hi Sloshe,

I understand that you are not able to connect to your wireless, where there is a red cross mark on your network connection. Please let me know if your dell notebook has got any wireless button for the wireless access to startup, if it does exist let me know if its glowing in amber or blue when turned on. Also as said that there exists red cross mark, I suggest you to right click on it and check if you get any option as enable or not, if it is disabled click on enable. 

Incase if you find it as enabled, suggest you to get into the device manager window following below steps.

1. Click on start and type device manager in start search window
2. You can find it listed at top, click on it to get it opened. 
3.Once you are in the device manager window, move down to the "network controllers" section expand it and check if there exists any yellow exclamation marks or not. 

Please check it and let me know the status.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

I don't think I am using 3rd party connection manager but I can disable WLAN autoconfig. the WZN thing I couldnt find. 

Dan: Ill check into your suggestions as soon as I post this.

The results of ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Adam>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Adam-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-A7-96-BA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-1A-04-A7-96-BA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #12
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #13
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #14
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6A1846DB-1D69-42DC-BE6A-BDC94209D05C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{92E8AF3F-31A0-4EFB-AEA9-DDCD4531BED7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Adam>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Too many Tunnel Adapters and ISATAP can cause an issue. Let's remove them:

Disable IPV6=> http://www.home-network-help.com/disable-ipv6.html

Remove 6to4 adapters from Device Manager (http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows7/ht/device-manager-cmd-windows-7.htm)
From Device Manager, Click the View menu from the top 
Select Show Hidden Devices (Must be check before continuing) 
Scroll down and expand Network Adapters 
Right-Click a duplicated Microsoft 6to4 Adapter or Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Select Uninstall 
Click OK for the pop-up warning message 
Repeat for each of the unwanted duplicated adapter 
Close Device Manager when finish

================
WLAN Auto Config needs to be on Started Mode, please verify this.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Danraj,

I dont believe I have the button you are talking about. It was enabled so I went to look at my network controllers but that wasnt an option; however there was a network adapter option and nothing seemed to indicate a problem.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

2xg,
WLAN autoconfig is on started mode. Still working on your suggestions.


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Hi,

Let me know the entries existing under the "Network controllers" in the device manager when you expand it.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

2xg,

I uninstalled everything you suggested (man there was alot!) What do I do now?

Danraj: 

Im still showing everything so here goes:

Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN mini-card
Microsoft 6to4 adapter
Microsoft ISATAP adapter
Microsoft virtual wifi miniport adapter
realtek PCIe FE family controller (this has a downward arrow by its symbol)
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
WAN miniport (IKEv2), (IP), (IPv6), (L2TP), (Network Monitor), (PPPOE), (PPTP), (SSTP)


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

I'm able to connect! Thank you all so very much for your help!!!


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Let me know if you find any exclamation marks for any of these entries in the "NETWORK CONTROLLERS" tab, if there exists let me know all those entries that got yellow marks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

That's awesome, is this after you have removed all the Tunnel Adapters and ISATAP?


> I'm able to connect! Thank you all so very much for your help!!!


You're Welcome.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

It was. However, the success was short lived as now I can't connect again =/ I feel like the internet gods hate me.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Danraj,

I'm not trying to be difficult but I am not seeing a network controller tab.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Let's try the TCP/IP and Winsock Resets in this order:
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
Restart the computer after.


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Can you please take a screenshot of the "Device manager" window and forward it to me in our chat


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Hi ;

Plesae try to delete network adaptor from device manager. Not software just device than restart computer.Also check your windows update and optinal update too.:wave:






sloshedstud said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron 14 with a Dell wireless1397 WLAN mini-card. I can't connect to the wireless internet at home but my roomates are all able to. Additionally, I went to campus as well as a local McDonalds and was able to connect at those places just fine.
> 
> Our network is showing up and my card is showing up under network connections but there is a red X by it. Im not computer savvy at all so please treat me like a moron in your responses. Thanks!


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Hi,

I understand your situation, not to worry I am trying to do my best to help you. Please take screenshot of the device manager and forward me to assist you better.


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

It seems like those changes are working ::crosses fingers::

Danraj:

Not sure if did this right but here is the screen shot. **edit** it didnt work =/ **edit** Got it.


----------



## danraj0007 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

I didnot get the screenshot dear, however please confirm if you are able to access the internet now without any issues or not. after making changes in networking controllers


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

*danraj0007* - All help is done thru Posting in this Forum, assistance in email or chat is prohibited.


> Can you please take a screenshot of the "Device manager" window and forward it to me in our chat


Let's wait for the OP's next update, his issue might have been resolved by now. Again, he'll post back if issue persist. Thanks for your assistance.


danraj0007 said:


> I didnot get the screenshot dear, however please confirm if you are able to access the internet now without any issues or not. after making changes in networking controllers


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Hey, sorry to keep you all hanging. everything has been working fine. thank you for all of your help it is deeply appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't connect to internet at home*

Thanks for posting back with the update.

Is it the TCP/IP & Winsock Resets that fixed it? We need to inform others that will benefit from this Thread. :grin:


----------



## sloshedstud (Jan 5, 2011)

i believe that is what did it. Getting rid of the duplicates helped for a little but after resetting those its worked fine since.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Great...great news. Glad we could assist.

and...You're Welcome!


----------

